# Dialog suggestions?



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I am acting in a charity haunt with a carnival/clown/freakshow theme. My character is going to be a washed-up clown. My makeup is going to look like I ripped the pieces out of my skin where the clown makeup should be. I am having trouble thinking up lines- the owner of the haunt said I am the main stop in my section so I feel like I should have done running dialog. I am going to be hooked up to a rope and climbing harness so I can jump back and forth between two raised pedestals. I think I will alternate acting like I am jumping from side to side and acting like I am about to fall on the guests but swing to the other side at the last minute (saw an actor do this at another haunt and liked the effect of thinking they were going to fall on me). Any ideas for dialog would be much appreciated! =)


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Seems like some Simpson's Krusty the klown lines might work.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

I was thinking "why don't you think this is FUNNY?" along with an evil laugh. But I'd like to have more than one line in my holster to use. I'll have to look up some Krusty lines!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How bout "You want me to come down there and make you smile?"


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Hairazor said:


> How bout "You want me to come down there and make you smile?"


I love that! That is a good one. Thank you!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

"you shoot yourself out of a cannon, no one blinks an eye. You shoot the cannon into the audience, everyone loses their minds."

"that kid kept laughing. Even after I stopped, he kept laughing. Are you laughing at me too?"

"I hate those midgets! Always stealing the show! They are everywhere! I want to step on them all. There is another one!"


----------

